# Craigslist mother load scores today



## NCWoodArt (Mar 3, 2013)

Craigslist scores for today.
First purchased Brand new in box Dremel 16" scroll saw for $100.00 cash MSRP $372.95

Traded my Jet 9X20 metal lathe, stand & tooling for:
700+ pen blanks some burl, some acrylic & some stabilized, Jet 12 x 21 variable speed wood lathe, Bosch router with table brand new & Frued router bits all brand new, Skil handheld router brand new, Rockler dovetail jig brand new, several slabs of wood including black walnut & some ancient kari wood & burl wood, ryobi belt- disc sander, ryobi scroll saw with blades,10" table saw with fence extensions, 20 + wood working clamps, 4 roll around bases for saw & router tables, tons of pen kits, bottle stoppers & drill bits, table saw compound sled, 4.5" angle grinder, set of wood craving tools, set of turning tools for lathe, 2 large plastic storage cabinets for all the pen kits & bushings. Plus more I have not even unpacked yet- Great deal for me as I never used the metal lathe at all! Will be a long day going through all my new wood working toys!

Go me.


----------



## RusDemka (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow that's a nice score


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 3, 2013)

Nope didn't happen! you know the rules - no :pics: didn't happen!!


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 3, 2013)

Great score. If that is the Jet with the variable speed motor, it can be made a reversing motor for about $10. I put reverse on mine, it was easy and pretty quick. I got the direction online.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Mar 3, 2013)

Vern got link?


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 3, 2013)

Robbery is illigal, ya know.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 3, 2013)

call the po-leece...... bill robbed someone....lolol

great score Bill. Im jealous. Im wanting to get a new lathe that has a 12 inch swing..... looking at a Grizzly G0658. Put those goodies to use !!!


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 3, 2013)

This looks like the one I used. It uses all of the same parts.
http://www.frontrangewoodturners.org/misc_pdf/reversing_the_jet.pdf


----------



## NCWoodArt (Mar 6, 2013)

His wife was pissed bcause she thought he was seling not trading.


----------

